# Instruments and Equipment > Videos, Pictures & Sound Files >  Very Fresh Gilchrist Model 1

## Squire

Just arrived this morning!

----------


## fatt-dad

I'll come visit!

Beautiful mandolin, nicely appointed, in my style - well done to both the orderer and the builder!

fatt-dad
Richmond, Virginia

----------


## DougC

This is my ideal mandolin. Wow! Can we hear an audio clip? Who else has one of these?
Thanks

----------


## Squire

> This is my ideal mandolin. Wow! Can we hear an audio clip? Who else has one of these?
> Thanks


Mr. Gilchrist himself with Mike Compton:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XXO2Z1wX0_M

Don Grieser has some great pics, recordings and such in another Thread Titled: Gilchrist Model 1

Also some really great stuff on you tube:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l8bV4cbBI4A

Sorry, I haven't figured out how to Wrap (You Tube or Code) tags around selected text???

----------


## frankenstein

nice !!

----------


## man dough nollij

> Sorry, I haven't figured out how to Wrap (You Tube or Code) tags around selected text???



What you want to do is hit the red YouTube button, then paste just the part of the URL that's after the equals sign. For simplicity, I just paste the whole URL in the box and delete the first part. Change http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l8bV4cbBI4A to l8bV4cbBI4A. Works like a champ.

----------


## Jill McAuley

That is drop dead gorgeous!!! What a mandolin!!!

Cheers,
Jill

----------


## Bob Stolkin

Oh, man, I really want one of those.  That is stunning.

----------


## Ken Olmstead

Nice!

----------


## John Flynn

> This is my ideal mandolin. Wow! Can we hear an audio clip? Who else has one of these?
> Thanks


It is my ideal mandolin also, but I am making do very well with my Old Wave oval A. I think it will hold me for a while, and in these times, it will have to.

There are at least two other Cafe' members who either have recently, or very soon will, take deliveries of Gil Model One's. Fess up, guys! Let's see the pix and hear the clips. I don't want to have to name names!  :Wink:

----------


## John Rosett

I played one from the latest batch yesterday. It's very, very nice.

----------


## Mark Seale

Very nice.  I've seen a few of these and this is the first one I've seen with a back having that much figure.  Now get to breaking it in.  They only get better.

----------


## Tom C

Wow 2 in 2 days.
Another fellow cafe member got his yesterday and I got to play it. It looks exactly the same. Even the wood grain is the same. They must be from the same tree. Are you sure you are not from NY and changed your name? It sounded great and played like butter. Very,very comfortable neck. I like how he engraved the headstock for the black on black logo and tortoise on inside of hole.

----------


## JEStanek

Lovely and *very* desireable.

Jamie

----------


## Mark Seale

> Wow 2 in 2 days.
> Another fellow cafe member got his yesterday and I got to play it. It looks exactly the same. Even the wood grain is the same. They must be from the same tree. Are you sure you are not from NY and changed your name? It sounded great and played like butter. Very,very comfortable neck. I like how he engraved the headstock for the black on black logo and tortoise on inside of hole.


There were 16 in the batch.  Let's see 'em all!

One of the best things about these is the neck profile.  Gilchrist just nails this and in his builder workshop at the Symposium stresses its importance.

----------


## Bob Caldwell

I'll fess up. Mine came Wednesday and I'm really enjoying getting to know it. The neck profile is very, very much like my F.  That's two for Virginia!

----------


## John Flynn

> I'll fess up. Mine came Wednesday and I'm really enjoying getting to know it. The neck profile is very, very much like my F.  That's two for Virginia!


There's a third coming to Virginia, then, and one to Missouri. So we still haven't heard from everyone.  :Cool:

----------


## oldwave maker

Ahhhhh, that's my ideal mandolin too. Always amusing to read those 'why would anybody want to make an ovalhole' threads......

----------


## Brumo

I was fortunate enough to get one of this batch.  It sounds as good as it looks.

----------


## mtucker

> There's a third coming to Virginia, then, and one to Missouri. So we still haven't heard from everyone.


A little mixup on some of the cases that got sorted very quickly by Calton. Last eight will ship Monday, one of them here to LA. Would anyone mind posting a pic of the mint/red case ... to hold me over till tuesday ..

----------


## Bob Caldwell

Here's a couple of photos, the case color is quite nice.

----------


## mtucker

Indeed, very nice. Can't wait! The Laser cut logo came out schweet and 'babies got back', to boot!  I have a late '22 A (snake) so it will be an interesting taste test, although I think I already know some answers to my questions. Mucho bueno, Bob.

----------


## Tripp Johnson

Well, I guess I'm the third in Virginia...finally able to put this thing down to post. It arrived yesterday morning... :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Don Grieser

Congrats all. Keep those photos coming. Mine's 2 years old now and really coming into its own.

----------


## chip

How can I get one? :Frown:

----------


## Don Grieser

Contact Gruhn's. They're handling Steve's orders these days.

----------


## chip

When was the first year for this model and what price range are the newer ones?

----------


## Bob Stolkin

About $7k, is that right?

----------


## Squire

I'm not exactly sure the first year for the Model 1?  The only other "1's" I had seen had been Steve's prototype and Don Grieser's, which as he said is now 2 years old.  Here's a little more info about the Model 1 from earlier article's:

"Styled after Gibson A junior mandolins of the 1920's, the Model 1 features the hardest maple and spruce, increasing its power and projection, the result of which is a truly world class professional grade mandolin."

"Model 1's appointments include a red spruce top, single strut brace, ebony fingerboard, clamshell tailpiece, Elite tuners, spirit varnish finish, and hardshell case. The same options for nut width and fingerboard radius are offered."


Now lets see some more!

Come out, come out wherever you are!

----------


## trevor

Expecting mine next week....

----------


## fatt-dad

Tripp, I saw this thread and thought of you!  Glad it arrived safely and can't wait to see it one day.  I'm sure you'll be keeping it plenty busy - ha.

f-d

----------


## Tripp Johnson

Thanks F-D!  Come play it anytime. 

Still getting settled in with this mandolin, but it's a keeper for sure. Played 3 gigs and our jam with it this weekend and it's amazing, hearing it opening up.

Will give a more detailed report after it's been played a bit more.

Meanwhile...... :Mandosmiley:

----------


## luckylarue

I want one so bad my stomach hurts.  Just don't try playing bluegrass on those oval-holes - not allowed.

----------


## sgarrity

Sounds like I need to make a trip up to Richmond!

----------


## Jonas

I want one really bad as well, and that's just based on the looks! I bet if I got to play one, that desire would not diminish at all...

----------


## Don Christy

Just received mine today! It's a beauty and sounds sweet already. The mint green Calton is sweet too. 

Mine is the next to last one in the photo of the batch - #640. I'll post some pictures when I can (probably this weekend).
Don

----------


## Potosimando

I have a 1997 Model 1.  Best sounding oval that I have ever heard, by a country mile; one of the best-sounding mandolins of any kind that I have ever heard, actually.  Huge bass and stinging highs.  It looks quite different from the new ones in color (reddish and blond combo) and top wood (I think mine is Englemann...extremely tight grained).  The neck is unbelievably comfortable, too--very small and feels just, well "absolutely perfect" in my hands.  At any rate, I have been on Cloud 9 over this instrument for years; suspect the same will be true for the owners of the new batch.

----------


## trevor

Its here, its awesome.. lots of tubby, delightful Gibsonesque bass but with unbelievable clarity and projection. Wow!

----------


## John Malayter

You guys are killing me.......very bad influence.

Question, how do these compare to the Gibby's or do they? Forgive me, i've never had the pleasure
They look simply great.

This is more of a preparedness for my wifes question when I place the order........
Does anyone know if he still does the F hole A models and price. 

Thanks

jm

----------


## Mark Seale

Comparing them to the few Gibson's I've played and the 3 Model 1's, Gil's have been more clear and punchy while retaining the roundness of the bass sound.

Yes, he will still make f hole A models.  This last batch was a bit of a catch up on back ordered model 1s.

----------


## Pete Martin

Stunning.  Hope to play one sometime...

----------


## mtucker

Got my A jr (economando) yesterday ...tehehe .. oh man!  Steve completely nailed it!

Yes, clear and lots of punch/projection right out of the box. Presence of gibby tubby tone on the low side and not muddy either. The sides and back are just killer and the flamed neck and ebony (overlay) peghead with flamed wings add a classy touch. Steve's wide-grain top is saweeet, a perfect vintage amber finish that's maybe a pinch on the darker side. Its' so dang utilitarian looking, it just begs for playtime.

Overall feel IS more substantive (perhaps slightly heavier, also) than my snakehead which is good one. The marriage of the ebony board to the flamed neck seems a tad sturdier and more precise and Steve's fretwork and dressed ends are ... well ... ummm ... Spot On. It's very very capable of pulling its' own weight in all settings.

The Sweet 16 (Ajr's) came standard or wider nut and flat or radiused boards. Mine's standard but with a radiused board. Very comparable to my A in shape/feel but the radius works a tiny better for me. Although I'm not bagging on the flat board of my gibby, cause I like that, too.

Steve refitted the turned ebony buttons so they would tuck-in closer to the peghead which is just another small detail that is ever so subtle but makes a diff in the end. The case and color combo is really cool.

Overall it's just a sweet wonderful instrument that easily fits in as a long term family member.

----------


## John Malayter

I just heard from Gruhns below,,,,,,, bad bad bad man

Yes, I’m handling the orders for Gilchrist mandolins. We just delivered the latest batch of Model 1 mandolins. They are phenomenal. I expect delivery of the next batch of Model 1 mandolins in late spring of 2010. Would you like to be added to that list? The 2009 price was $7000 with an option to upgrade to a Calton case.
Christie Carter
christie@gruhn.com

----------


## pjlama

I heard of one of those making it up to Bozeman, MT. He's not a regular poster so I won't say who but he said it's sweet. I got to play the Grieser model 1 when it was pup and it was sweet but I'm dying to play it now that it's a toddler.

----------


## trevor

Here's mine..

----------


## Brian Ray

Hey George, thanks for the email. I do love the shot of the whole herd. Without the finish, mine stuck out more (the lone pumpkin top (thanks again Steve!)) without the finish. I'll be curious to see how she looks as well as sounds as the years pass (should darken with time).  

Here's a quick pic of 634 that came last week. I got the wide neck, flat board. The sound is as stunning as the craftsmanship. Steve has the goods. Now I just need to learn how to play her... she's having none of my usual Bluegrass "F" shenanigans.

Looking forward to seeing more pics from the herd!

Brian

----------


## Don Grieser

It'll take on those F bluegrass shenanigans in just a short while. Mine responds just as well to a beating as it does to playing purty.

----------


## Jonathan James

great photos, Trevor.  I really love that nice wide grain on the front....

----------


## Don Christy

I spoke with Mike Compton. He sampled 8-9 of the batch while they were at Gruhn's. He was amazed at how consistent they all were. I'm digging mine. Pictures tomorrow.
Don

----------


## Nat

Number 633 arrived yesterday.  Had to wait a little longer than the rest of you folks due to my schedule. 

It is a pretty spectacular thing.  I'll need to think and listen some more before commenting on it too much, but it already does things my '23 snakehead can't do (at least in my hands). 

Here is what getting one of these shipped to you looks like:

It starts with a nondescript box from Nashville...

Opening the box, the first thing you find is an envelope containing a Gruhn's t-shirt, a data CD containing a few professional photos of your mandolin (including one of Mr. Gilchrist holding your particular instrument), and your receipt. 

Your Calton has the keys tied to it, and is adorned with a Gruhn's logo that looks like it could stop a bullet.

----------


## Nat

Opening the case for the first time, you find your warranty card and a nifty Gilchrist pick. 

Inside the case pocket is a blank bridge saddle and a welcome letter from Calton. 

The two full-body pictures of the full instrument were taken by Gruhn's, and were included on the CD.

Number 633 has the standard neck and a radius on the fingerboard.

The Calton is mint green exterior, vintage green interior, with the A-shaped insert.

----------


## Jonathan James

what great marketing, not that Gilchrist needs it.  I love how they thought thru all the little details, from photos and pics to t-shirts.  really shows they understand how freakin exciting it is to buy a new mandolin, let alone a new Gilchrist!

----------


## Perry

Congrats to fellow Model One owners!

#637 here standard fingerboard radius neck; I had an old Calton so I shipped it down to Christie in advance. BTW Christie was a pleasure to deal with and the T-shirt (super cool) and the CD with the pics is a nice touch indeed. The neck is very comfortable and completely different from a Model 5 as it should be.The pictures, while great quality, really don't do it justice; these mandolins are just unbelievably gorgeous in person.

They make quite a racket already! Great bottom end sustain,plenty of highs and typical Gilchrist playability, fit and finish. It's perfect in every regard. I'm looking forward to slamming away on it for the next few months.

And I'm sure gonna play a few bluegrass tunes on it!

----------


## sgarrity

Alright guys, we're gonna need some YouTube videos of these little gems!!

----------


## Perry

Fresh Gilchrist Model One

----------


## James S

That sounds awesome Perry! If you ever need someone to watch it, you have my number!  :Laughing: 

- James

----------


## Goodin

how is the volume on these 1's?  playability compared to a 20's Gibson A snakehead?

----------


## Narayan Kersak

That is an excellent mandolin.  Good work!

----------


## luckylarue

Mint Green Calton - very cool.

----------


## Squire

Yes it's Purple with a wine interior.  Let's see some more!

----------


## Perry

A few weeks less fresh:

----------


## mtucker

Eye candy shot of the gaggle..!  :Cool:  Niice, Perry.

----------


## Don Grieser

mtucker, what an amazing shot! Thanks for posting it. Mighty fine, Perry.

----------


## SternART

From the looks of that photo, Steve is hand carving into the wee hours by candlelight.

----------


## man dough nollij

Doing the math, those tops represent about $126,000 worth of mandolins!

----------


## SternART

And worth every penny from what the owners in this thread are saying about them.

----------


## PhilGE

Perry's clearly workin' that investment and reaping the rewards. Very, Very nice...

----------


## mtucker

> mtucker, what an amazing shot! Thanks for posting it.


You're very welcome, Don. I liked the shot too.

----------


## leathermarshmallow

My post may be considered heresy.  I think that is a beautiful mandolin and I am sure that it sounds wonderful, but look around at some of the other mandolins that have pics posted on here.  That Gilchrist is no more beautiful than some and I am sure that it sounds no better than some.  I think everyone is just associating the name with the mandolin and nothing more.  It is just like everyone oohing and aaahing over a $150,000 sports car than can't perform as well as a $30,000 Mustang.

My opinion is worth exactly what you paid for it.

----------


## AlanN

Quote: That Gilchrist is no more beautiful than some and I am sure that it sounds no better than some. I think everyone is just associating the name with the mandolin and nothing more.


You're sure? How can that be? Oh, you've picked one...what's that? You haven't picked one? 


Again with the quote: That Gilchrist is no more beautiful than some and I am sure that it sounds no better than some. I think everyone is just associating the name with the mandolin and nothing more.

Btw, that is Steve's 'manufacturing plant'. You should see the view out the winder (from someone who has no winders in the office).

----------


## Chris Biorkman

Will Kimble told me the other day that the Gilchrist ovals are the best he's ever played. That says a lot to me.

----------


## John Flynn

Like Greg above, I have long been a critic of "nameplates" on mandolins. I often wonder why people spend so much on instruments that are not any better than some that are half the price. But I got to play one of this batch of Gil ovals a few weeks ago. First, it is one of the most beautiful mandolins I've ever seen close up. The fit and finish is just breathtaking. It's hard to adequately describe it, you just have to see it. The playability is out of this world. 

The tone seemed a little "tight," which you would expect from a brand new instrument, but it still sounded great, very even across the fretboard, with great volume. When you play a chord, the notes seem very crisp and distinct, instead of "mushed together." A lot of new ovals, including my Old Wave when it was new, start to fade out as you go up high on the E string. But the Gil was strong all the way up the scale. If I had seven grand to spend, I'd buy one, and that is about the only instrument I can think of I would spend that much money on.

----------


## Tom C

The Bedbugs vs The Roaches.   :Popcorn:

----------


## Glassweb

[QUOTE=leathermarshmallow;700832]My post may be considered heresy.  I think that is a beautiful mandolin and I am sure that it sounds wonderful, but look around at some of the other mandolins that have pics posted on here.  That Gilchrist is no more beautiful than some and I am sure that it sounds no better than some.  I think everyone is just associating the name with the mandolin and nothing more.  It is just like everyone oohing and aaahing over a $150,000 sports car than can't perform as well as a $30,000 Mustang.

i understand your perspective on this one... a bunch of people feel the same way about Loar F5s... but until you've had a really fine example of a Loar, a Gil, a Kimble, a Dude, a Monteleone etc... in your hands and played it for a while there's no way... well... you get the picture. by the way, $7K is not at all an outrageous price for an instrument of this quality made by the man who many consider the greatest living mandolin luthier. the pictures shown here only begin to tell the story...

----------


## sgarrity

The great thing about the internet is that so many people feel the need to offer their uninformed opinions.    :Grin: 

I think they're beautiful and the videos sound great.  I'm looking forward to getting to play one soon.  It's taking every ounce of will power I have not to get on the list for one.....

----------


## Bob Stolkin

Methinks there may be a measure of envy that occasionally drives some of these remarks.

----------


## mtucker

> It's hard to adequately describe it, you just have to see it. The playability is out of this world. 
> 
> The tone seemed a little "tight," which you would expect from a brand new instrument, but it still sounded great, very even across the fretboard, with great volume. When you play a chord, the notes seem very crisp and distinct, instead of "mushed together."


Its opened up a ton since new, and I've hardly picked anything else. There are indeed a lot of really talented builders and high praises to all of them but few who have what Steve's got and with such consistently great results. Like Alan and Glass said; If you ever get the chance to pick one, there's no hype, it's truly a fine mandolin.

----------


## mtucker

> It's hard to adequately describe it, you just have to see it. The playability is out of this world. 
> 
> The tone seemed a little "tight," which you would expect from a brand new instrument, but it still sounded great, very even across the fretboard, with great volume. When you play a chord, the notes seem very crisp and distinct, instead of "mushed together."


Right on, John. Its opened up a ton since new, and I've hardly picked anything else. There are indeed a lot of really talented builders and high praises to all of them but few who have what Steve's got and with such consistently great results. Like Alan and Glass said; If you ever get the chance to pick one, there's no hype, it's truly a fine mandolin.

----------


## buckles

Howdy.... just thought I'd bump this thread to see if there are any new sound clips or pointers to sound clips, or takes on this model.

----------


## sgarrity

Out of curiosity I thought I'd bump this old thread and see how the Model 1's are doing these days??

----------


## yankees1

> Out of curiosity I thought I'd bump this old thread and see how the Model 1's are doing these days??


 Don't know about the Gilchrist 1 but I do love your youtube of "Can't You Hear Me Calling" !

----------

